# FREE 1 Year Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 Genuine License



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 10, 2008)

Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 is the all-in-one security solution that offers a worry-free computing environment for you and your family. It has tons of features which is capable of protecting your computer from old, current and future security threats.

1. Go to this page and click the blue link that says “To get free protection, go to the Kaspersky Barclays offer page“.


2. Select your title, enter your first name, last name and REAL email address. As for Online Banking membership number, enter 12 digit number that starts with 2010. An example of the 12 digit online banking membership number format is 201056789112.


3. Now check the email address that you’ve entered earlier. You should get an email from Kaspersky Lab (pleasedonotreply@kasperskylab.co.uk) with the subject “Register with Kaspersky”. If you didn’t get it, check your spam/junk folder. Click the activation link at the bottom of the email.

4. Your default browser will open. Click the Next button to submit your email confirmation ID.


5. Check your email again. You should get another email from Kaspersky Lab (pleasedonotreply@kasperskylab.co.uk) with the subject “Your Kaspersky Activation Code and download instructions”. Note down the activation code. That’s the genuine license key for Kaspersky Internet Security 2009.

6. Download latest Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 8.0.0.357 and install.

7. Follow the instructions and when you get to the part where it ask you to activate the application, click Activate online. Just paste the activation code and click Next. You might need to create an account with Kaspersky as you’re entitled to product technical support. Enjoy having Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 on your computer for 365 days without paying a single cent!

Courtesy : *www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/2008/...curity-2009-genuine-license-key-for-everyone/


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah I can confirm this works! thanks!


----------



## casanova (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks a ton for this


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## nvidia (Jun 10, 2008)

Got the email.. How big is the file?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 10, 2008)

31 MB. Am saving it for night time download


----------



## amitash (Jun 10, 2008)

the file is 31mb...i confirm its working.....is this legal??


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 10, 2008)

^ By "legal" do u mean, would u be able to download updates from Kaspersky? If yes, u will be able to update. And surely they wont blacklist u 

I used to use KAV 7 1 year license activated a few months back in similar fashion...


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 10, 2008)

> the file is 31mb...i confirm its working.....is this *legal*??


No if you are not a Barclay's customer.



			
				Barclay's web page said:
			
		

> As a valued *Barclays Online Banking customer*, we're offering you the Kaspersky Internet Security suite (RRP £51) free of charge



Also,


> 2. Select your title, enter your first name, last name and REAL email address. As for Online Banking membership number, enter 12 digit number that starts with 2010. An example of the 12 digit online banking membership number format is 201056789112.


This can actually amount to fraud because you are using 'somebodies' membership no. without their permission !


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 10, 2008)

^^Right, legally its for the present customers the specified company/organisation only


----------



## amitash (Jun 10, 2008)

Ah i see....i wonder y these barclays ppl dont have any security to stop non-customers from taking advantage of this


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2008)

FFS, at least mention the *source*!!!


*www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/2008/...curity-2009-genuine-license-key-for-everyone/


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 10, 2008)

Its not legal as the offer is only valid for Barclays Online Banking customers as Rohan mentioned. 

I read about it at Raymond.cc where this news has been taken from.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a Barclaycard. How can I get membership number?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 10, 2008)

Anurag_panda said:


> I have a Barclaycard. How can I get membership number?


They must have given you some papers along with the card. One of them will contain all info asuch as your customer ID, PIN etc. Look there. 

Btw isn't it there on the card?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 10, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> FFS, at least mention the *source*!!!
> 
> 
> *www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/2008/...curity-2009-genuine-license-key-for-everyone/



Thanks for the heads-up. I have now edited the post to reflect the same.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I have now edited the post to reflect the same.



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> They must have given you some papers along with the card. One of them will contain all info asuch as your customer ID, PIN etc. Look there.
> 
> Btw isn't it there on the card?



It only has a credit card no, date of expiry and a security code no. 
BTW I will see the document and download Kaspersky legally.
I don't myself need it (coz I use Linux) but will give to 3 friends.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 10, 2008)

^Also forgot to tell that that offer is of UK customers so may be some format may be different!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

this offer is ONLY for barclays customers.


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 10, 2008)

@cool_techie_tvm

U repeated what i posted in tutorials section, u can see urself.
I posted at 2:42 PM & u posted at 3:53 PM.

Neways don't worry, be happy.

-Saqib


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 10, 2008)

If the mod(s) feel that this thread is inappropriate (illegal, meant only for Barclays subscribers etc etc), then it can be deleted without hesitation. 

And @khansaqib101 posting in appropriate section always helps, i didn't knew about your post in the tutorial section ... 

Came across this in Raymond's blog, decided to post it in here, as i have done in 
	
	



```
*vinuthomas.com/Forums/viewtopic/p=91329.html#91329
```
 and 
	
	



```
*broadbandforum.in/software-discussions/29437-free-1-year-kaspersky-internet-security-2009-genuine-license/
```
 Didn't knew it would come under much fire and scrutiny. Lesson learned. Thanks


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 10, 2008)

^


> If the mod(s) feel that this thread is inappropriate (illegal, meant only for Barclays subscribers etc etc), then it can be deleted without hesitation.



Don'y worry, this post ain't against forum rules


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

There is no checking against the barclay customer number. I entered 201012345678 and it recognized it.


----------



## anandk (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanx for posting it 

Raymonds blog is very popular and is full with such special offers, btw.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks. this is very helpful.


----------



## nitansh (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, it works like a charm....


----------



## genxguy (Jun 10, 2008)

Amazing, many thanks 

Will the activation key work for Kaspersky Antivirus also?


----------



## als2 (Jun 10, 2008)

great thread


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks mate..... Finally some valid security software apart from free avira and Comodo...


----------



## bikdel (Jun 11, 2008)

What i think is all these serial nos. will soon be blacklisted, once they realise the fault.


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 11, 2008)

wow its working 

also activation code is for 3 computers


----------



## iinfi (Jun 11, 2008)

in what way is this thread legal and in wat way is this not against forum rules?

topic sud be trashed!!


----------



## max_demon (Jun 11, 2008)

It is illigal


----------



## hullap (Jun 11, 2008)

thnx a TON dude


----------



## casanova (Jun 11, 2008)

It is legal coz it would botify Barclays customers about the free softie that is waiting for them. Just the line stating 2010 should be removed.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2008)

wow, KIS8 (KIS2009) is pretty nice & east to navigate UI.


----------



## invisiblebond (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the news


----------



## satyamy (Jul 2, 2008)

cant see that link 

not working for me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 3, 2008)

hullap said:


> thnx a TON dude



you registered?


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2008)

ya, as satyamy said it's not possible to get license now coz they're wanting the following things :

Current account sort code:
Current account number:
Connect/Electron (debit) card number (16 digits) for the current account above:
Three-digit security code (click the Help button for information):

How can we provide the infos if we're not that bank's subscriber. 
It's now not matching with that blog pics.


----------



## genxguy (Jul 3, 2008)

Initially it worked like charm but sadly not anymore...


----------



## satyamy (Jul 3, 2008)

by the way
I want to Purchase Genuine Kaspersky Internet Security 
My Location is Mumbai, INDIA
Can someone tell what will be its cost ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 3, 2008)

^^~Rs.500\year,here is a link of a dealer selling at this price:
*www.erodov.com/community/showthread.php?t=5132


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

How is the detection rate of Kaspersky compared to Avast Home ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2008)

satyamy said:


> by the way
> I want to Purchase Genuine Kaspersky Internet Security
> My Location is Mumbai, INDIA
> Can someone tell what will be its cost ?


I got 1 Year licence for Rs. 612 All inclusive (bangalore)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 4, 2008)

^^^

Rs. 1200/- + VAT is for 3 User Kit, still in wait to hear from Kaspersky guys on 10 user pack


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 4, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham
kav is 10X better than avast in detection and healing. And KAS 2009 is really the best IS ive uses. It has everythin we need, a vgood AV + firewall better than comodo + a good anti malware/spyware.


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> firewall better than comodo


you must be joking 

delusion of grandeur  listen to FATA now


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 4, 2008)

not working...


----------



## satyamy (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks for the info


but in the Kaspersky's Site it is showing somearound 2500 for 1PC - 1 Year ???
why it is so costly ?


----------



## skippednote (Jul 5, 2008)

Its not working anymore
Close the thread


----------



## sanju (Jul 13, 2008)

not working...


----------

